# Favourite Megacity Aerials



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

Three of my favorite *Mexico City*'s aerials.


----------



## Azia (Nov 18, 2007)

*more of this*

more of this please .. its so cool:cheers:


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

GersonLDN posted these shots today at the Brazilian forum


----------



## Azia (Nov 18, 2007)

*re*

more pictures of aerials please


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

*Amsterdam - Unique Shape*


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Sao Paulo is the most impressive from the air imo, Tokyo 2nd.
Athens looks also really nice from above.


----------



## Ursyn (Jun 20, 2003)

Great thread. Hey, give us more photos.

Here is a definition of megacity with a list and we should keep clear here.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Megacity

We have here also photos of Bangkok, Hong Kong, Amsterdam or Athens which are smaller than 10 mln+ but don't they look spectacular from the air?

All the time Tokyo is number one for me, something unbelievable.


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

Are these megacities? :dunno:

LA?









Seoul?









Mumbai?









Manila?









Osaka?









Cairo?









Moscow?









Buenos Aires?









from flickr


----------



## kix111 (Jun 14, 2007)

shanghai > photos by railboy from www.skyscrapers.cn


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

cello1974 said:


> ... but not a megacity,...hno:


If we want to be picky, London doesn't qualify as a mega-city either. Almost every reference source puts it between 6.5 and 8.5 million. Only generous interpretations put the figure past 10 million and include fairly distant areas. Greater London is closer to 7.5 million.

Here's just one example where London is #25 and 8.5 million.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World's_largest_urban_agglomerations

London is a borderline case, but agree that Athens clearly is not a mega-city.


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

MDguy: Yes they are.... Great pics. But look at Cairo!!! That is about what I remember from the airplane. It is like an enormous slum with nice islands in between!


----------



## Phthalm (Jun 27, 2007)

isaidso said:


> If we want to be picky, London doesn't qualify as a mega-city either. Almost every reference source puts it between 6.5 and 8.5 million. Only generous interpretations put the figure past 10 million and include fairly distant areas. Greater London is closer to 7.5 million.
> 
> Here's just one example where London is #25 and 8.5 million.
> 
> ...


Huh, London a borderline case? The London metropolitan area has a population of between 12 and 14 million! 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/London

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Megacity


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

*Beirut City - Lebanon*


----------



## podicre (Dec 25, 2007)

cello1974 said:


> huh? Sao Paulo has the world's hugest inner city rain forest, Serra da Cantareira. Only 25 km North of the city centre...
> Here are the pics I took from up there!
> 
> 
> ...



This green area, though lush, is not at all inner-city, as much as it is on the outskirts of São Paulo. 

And such is the case with other heavily green areas, including Parque do Estado, Parque Ecológico Tietê, Parque do Carmo and Represa Guarapiranga. Other than that, parks in SP are only intermittently green.

I'd say, yes, São Paulo could do with A LOT more green. It'd be easier on ppl's health. More trees lining the streets would go a long way; too bad this is a benefit for a handful of neighborhoods only.


----------



## danielsale (Dec 28, 2006)

I like all the cities , but Cairo, LA that looks that has just 10 buildings and the rest is just residential property. Sao Paulo so far is the best! it just takes my breath alway, I can not breath its sufocating!! huge city.


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

BEIRUT IS NOT A MEGACITY!!!!


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Phthalm said:


> Huh, London a borderline case? The London metropolitan area has a population of between 12 and 14 million!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/London
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Megacity


Your brain obviously didn't process all of my post, just the part you didn't like. I clearly stated that there were reference sources that put the figure below AND above 10 million. I was born and raised in London. Do you know how far away some of those areas are from Greater London (7.5 million) in those 12-14 million figures? Very few Londoners would consider those people who live there Londoners. London IS a borderline case depending on how far out you are willing to count. Greater London is below. Metro is above. That is what borderline case means.

And why are you spamming links that I'm obviously familiar with already?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Awesome thread!!! :happy:

Sao Paulo looks amazing - soooo dense!!!


----------



## Phthalm (Jun 27, 2007)

isaidso said:


> Your brain obviously didn't process all of my post, just the part you didn't like. I clearly stated that there were reference sources that put the figure below AND above 10 million. I was born and raised in London. Do you know how far away some of those areas are from Greater London (7.5 million) in those 12-14 million figures? Very few Londoners would consider those people who live there Londoners. London IS a borderline case depending on how far out you are willing to count. Greater London is below. Metro is above. That is what borderline case means.
> 
> And why are you spamming links that I'm obviously familiar with already?



What´s the matter with you?! Do you have a problem arguing like a normal person or do you always prefer crying like a little baby? I corrected you since you clearly are wrong! Btw, I couldn´t care less where you were born either.. If you actually read the links I "spammed" you´ll find that the definition of a megacity is "a recognized metropolitan area with a total population in excess of 10 million people." You said it yourself: The metro population of London is above 10 million. I rest my case.


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

LA from Don B. at ssp


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

^^ that is the most awesome Manila photo I have ever seen.


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

That Manila sjot is awesome! :applause:


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

wow..STUNNING Manila !


----------



## pon (Jun 16, 2004)

Bangkok city center. 










From Rolandito (Flickr)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rolandito/


----------



## pon (Jun 16, 2004)

Also bangkok from about 190m height.


----------



## pon (Jun 16, 2004)

Bangkok


----------



## flesh_is_weak (Jun 16, 2006)

wow, all of the pictures in this thread seem to have a sign written above them: *Drop Bomb Here* :lol:


----------



## annman (Aug 9, 2007)

*Johannesburg, South Africa*

^^Ah, shame man... and the Thai are such nice people! :nuts:
Here is the largest city in Sub-Saharan Africa (by far the largest city economically in Africa), with a metro population of 8million. Johannesburg is at 1750m above sea level, and the metroplex consists of a couple integrated cities: Johannesburg/East Rand/West Rand/Midrand/Pretoria with numerous urban nodes, like: Sandton, Midrand, Benoni, Germiston, Alberton, Randburg, Centurion, Hatfield, Rosebank, Soweto, Roodepoort and many smaller ones... 
*Johannesburg CBD from above the Crowne Interchange*








*Johannesburg from the east, and look carefully, yes... that is the city under a blanket of snow!*








*Johannesburg from the north in late spring*


----------



## pon (Jun 16, 2004)

Wow. Johanesburg is bigger than I thought. I love the residential area. 
Looks very nice and convenient to live. 

BTW, I didn't know that Johanesburg has a snow. How low the temperature there in winter?


----------



## annman (Aug 9, 2007)

Johannesburg is very much like a Los Angeles on a plateau, very wide freeways, lots of suburban sprawl, large shopping malls, although major disparities in income. Johannesburg on average gets snow only once every 10 years, as they get very little precipitation in winter, it's a summer rainfall region. But, it can get very chilly in winter, most nights hover around freezing, and daytimes in the low teens (in ºC obviously).


----------



## kids (Dec 12, 2004)

The urban north of England



















(left to right) BRADFORD, LEEDS, SHEFFIELD
|
MANCHESTER​
and looking the other way:










(top to bottom) LIVERPOOL
|
MANCHESTER​
Total population (manchester-liverpool, south yorkshire, north yorkshire) 7,042,343


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

same scale


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Guys, please credit where you got all photos... even aerials. Thank you.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*from* www.mikedallas.com :
Austin, Texas








*from flickr*:
Auckland, New Zealand








Toronto, Canada


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

^^ Austins small!
Here's some from flickr

San Francisco








http://flickr.com/photos/brandonz/2394624620/

New York








http://flickr.com/photos/jeremyolson/2393770235/









http://flickr.com/photos/docsearls/2389883430/









http://flickr.com/photos/docsearls/2389883652/









http://flickr.com/photos/docsearls/2389052733/









http://flickr.com/photos/docsearls/2389053007/

Mexico DF








http://flickr.com/photos/frozen-in-time/2391256431/

LA








http://flickr.com/photos/albaum/2374474459/

Paris








http://flickr.com/photos/m-oo/2366203541/

Sao Paulo








http://flickr.com/photos/anijdam/2361793819/









http://flickr.com/photos/anijdam/2362624382/

New Orleans: Megacity? No, but it looks big so i'll go ahead and post it!








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2352187186/


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

brisavoine said:


> @
> 
> Here is what I found:
> 
> ...


well some 11 million people live in an area of 15,000 km² around Tel Aviv - Yaffo (Israelis+Palestinians).




same scale


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

But Athens and Tel Aviv don't even get close to the densityof Sao PAulo or other Megacities. How some people like to distort the facts. Tel Aviv and Athens are no way megacities and are not considered megacities by any demograph in the world!!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

cello1974 said:


> But Athens and Tel Aviv don't even get close to the densityof Sao PAulo or other Megacities. How some people like to distort the facts. Tel Aviv and Athens are no way megacities and are not considered megacities by any demograph in the world!!!!


Athens has population about 5.000.000 people. To my opinion city with population near or above this number its a megacity.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

and besides, does it really matter? The photos are the interesting part, not the definition of megacity.


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

TEHRAN/IRAN

New Pix, all pix from Flickr

By Sepanj & Ruixiang and others 



















Tehran as seen from south centre to the north/ Corbis





































West of Tehran


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

*Rosario, Argentina* (my city)... well, it's not a 'megacity' but it has a huge and dense city center...

Pop. 1.200.000






























^^ ... although it looks like a big mess, at street level it's way much nicer hehe...

(all the pictures are from the forumer Gran Rosario)


----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)

defenseur said:


> West district of Moscow. One of the most popular district to live.
> 
> It's a pictures of airplaner Alex Guznaev taken from his computer
> 
> ...


.......


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

What is so difficult about the word "megacity". Rosario is not a megacity!!!!! BTW: Tehran is enormous!!!!


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

Yeah, but the title was "aerials of megacities", not aerials of cites! One should look at the title of the thread!!!!!


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Phthalm said:


> I corrected you since you clearly are wrong! You said it yourself: The metro population of London is above 10 million. I rest my case.


I also said that Greater London is below 10 million. That is what a border line case means. Don't you understand English? If you have a problem accepting British government statistics, I can't help you. I am simply restating THEIR figures, not mine. One definition is above 10 million the other isn't. This isn't complicated. If you dispute the figures, take it up with the British government statistics department and stop wasting my time. Looks like someone's delicate feelings got hurt. 

Grow up.

hno:


----------



## tuguesh (Apr 16, 2008)

Photos from urban area of Paris ars stunning ! It simply looks hudge and so dense ! :nuts:


----------



## nedolessej197 (Oct 24, 2006)

niice moscow


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

cello1974 said:


> Yeah, but the title was "aerials of megacities", not aerials of cites! One should look at the title of the thread!!!!!


well well, don't be such a cry baby :colgate:... i only put 3 pics, later i'll post some Buenos Aires ones... kay:

And besides is also very nice to see aerial pics from other big cities and not only the so called ""megacities""... I mean there are a lot of those boring 15 million people suburbs, but i still prefer seeing pics of Athens, Belo Horizonte and other real cities... 

:cheers:


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

Ian said:


> ...
> And besides is also very nice to see aerial pics from other big cities and not only the so called ""megacities""... I mean there are a lot of those boring 15 million people suburbs, but i still prefer seeing pics of Athens, Belo Horizonte and other real cities...
> 
> :cheers:


:laugh: I agree! 

Rosario is also very interesting!


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

ok this ones a big'un

By Dillif at wikimedia.org
http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/User:Diliff










^10 points to thee who spots:

1. the 3 flowering shrubs on a roof terrace - what colour are they? 
2. what it says on top of one of the buses
3. the 6 yellow canoes hidden (from the ground anyway) in a pretty strange place
4. the shepherd and his little flock of sheep


...just wanted to sneak this one in too, by the same wikipedia photographer:


----------



## timmy- brissy (Aug 28, 2007)

Great thread maybe someone should create a thread called aerials of cities or change the title of this one.Who cares if its not a mega city because its all interesting to the eye.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

wow..that London pano is stunning !!!


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

What fu...ingly awesome shots of London!!!!  :eek2:


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

Ian said:


> well well, don't be such a cry baby :colgate:... i only put 3 pics, later i'll post some Buenos Aires ones... kay:
> 
> And besides is also very nice to see aerial pics from other big cities and not only the so called ""megacities""... I mean there are a lot of those boring 15 million people suburbs, but i still prefer seeing pics of Athens, Belo Horizonte and other real cities...
> 
> :cheers:


Since it was me who started this thread to post MEGACITY aerials and pics, I think that my opinion counts also. And MEAGCITY is not just any big city like Rosario or Belo Horizonte! These ones should be posted in a thread like "Aerials of huge metropolises",....


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

WOW, that London pano is.........................     
Best I've ever seen! :applause:


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*@ cello1974*



> BTW: Tehran is enormous!!!!


^^ Yeah. I never thought it was that huge myself, until I saw the pics of Tehran in this thread.

But still...NOTHING BEATS TOKYO! :banana:


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

ok hold on to your nuts, Shanghai:
the best photo ever, by Charlie Xia

http://www.flickr.com/photos/charliexia/
http://www.photo.net/photos/Charlie.Xia










Image by Railboy









thanx Foglio 1986


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

The first and second one are awesome!!!!! :eek2:


----------



## Olympios (Oct 13, 2007)

cello1974 said:


> But Athens and Tel Aviv don't even get close to the densityof Sao PAulo or other Megacities. How some people like to distort the facts. Tel Aviv and Athens are no way megacities and are not considered megacities by any demograph in the world!!!!


ehmm, they are both quite dense and the word megacity means big city. No one says that ATH has 10 million pop. :nuts: 'Nough with the definitions though.

ATH


























































Olympic Stadium










credits: flickr, airphotos.gr,mesogeion-aeroclub.gr.

members: olahtipota, leafsfanatic, gm2263.


----------



## tuguesh (Apr 16, 2008)

Athens and terhan look quite dense, that is not the case for London.


----------



## Kiss the Rain (Apr 2, 2006)

^^ Tokyo is just perfect, everything about it is just the best. It looks even more futuristic at night, already looking like the future tokyo in animes!


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Shanghai looks like a city from some SF books or movies - just surreal!


----------



## Azia (Nov 18, 2007)

*re*

more please


----------



## Azia (Nov 18, 2007)

*re*

more please


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

MEXICO CITY:
a video from airplane at night





pics

this is more less 1/8 of the city


[IMG=http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/6924/copiadesurintelomassantop7.th.jpg]









































































poor zone of the city in the mountains looking downto the grater city:

























MONTERREY CITY, Mexico




























































GUADALAJARA CITY, Mexico


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The second pic of Monterey is fantastic!! :banana:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Monterey in the second pic from the start is great! Fantastic! :banana:


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

How can Mexico Ciy look so chaotic and organized at the same time!!!  This is astonishing!!!!! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Mexico city is unique!


----------



## Bogdan Alexandru (Mar 27, 2008)

Mexico City is just, I don't know how to put this, well...BIGGGGGGGGG!!!!!


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Shots of Mexico city and the video are breathtaking so is Monterey


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Monterrey is HUGE! I didn't know it's that big


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

lol some parts of Mexico City remind me of Athens and some other parts of Mexico some other cities in Greece...so is Greece the Mexico of Europe?:lol:


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

some others of Mexico City










-------->>>>>>>


----------



## chinatown (Nov 8, 2005)

Mexico city looks chaotic overall, but some parts are great.


----------



## chinatown (Nov 8, 2005)

Tokyo is so wonderful! Especially at night!


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

The view from Tokyo Tower
high-resolution　http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kcSfUNjKXpQ&fmt=18





Imperial Palace Plaza
high-resolution　http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOEvFLZTvQI&fmt=18


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice view...


----------



## sämelihülz (Dec 20, 2007)

OMG. Mexigo-City is so Big!!! 

What is the actual population? 25 Mio?


----------



## 6-6-6 (Jan 14, 2008)

sämelihülz said:


> OMG. Mexigo-City is so Big!!!
> 
> What is the actual population? 25 Mio?


according to the last report, the city with its metro has 23 millions now.

im jaleous about the sprawl in monterrey, the sprawl upthere is actually denser than mexico city.:tongue2:


----------



## olahtipota (Jan 27, 2008)

*Athens Greece*

athens greece


----------



## olahtipota (Jan 27, 2008)

*athens greece*

athens greece


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those pics ^^ it is the proof to some people, that Athens it is a megacity!  Thanks olahtipota kay:


----------



## 6-6-6 (Jan 14, 2008)

*more mxico city:*

pics by yuki_nom_ichi member from mx forums.

west mexic city: financial district, residential area, this is just a SMALL part of the big city, you can see the sea of buildings.


----------



## 6-6-6 (Jan 14, 2008)

this is where the finalcial district, aka "santa fe" in west mexico city is located:

as i told you, this is just a small part of the city.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

, Athen looks simply awesome from above!!!


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Mexico City looks really incredible in these shots!!!


----------



## WESTSEATTLEGUY (May 5, 2007)

Wow! Athens is HUGE!


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Maelstrom said:


> Tokyo is incredible. No other city can compete, not even NYC.


Tokyo is very under rated. Some of these photos really show how much bigger it is than anything on earth. It may not have a striking skyline that a tall cluster can provide, but Tokyo gives new meaning to 'big city'. I've never been, but it looks very very intense. I'd love a chance to travel there.


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

I am very suprised at the Tehran photos. Thought it was a desert city, like Baghdad. It's actually a green city with snowy mountains! I think Tehran should bid to host a winter Olympics :nocrook:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

WESTSEATTLEGUY said:


> Wow! Athens is HUGE!


Of course it is 

Taipei from www.flickr.com/NGC megacities :


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

greece!!!!


----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)

Moscow.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome night shots :cheers: ^^


----------



## Unsing (Apr 15, 2006)

More Tokyo aerial pics
all from flickr










The curving river on the left is the southern border of Tokyo.




























Inhabitable area ends around here, roughly 40 km west of the center.









Hashimoto









Yokohama
In contrast to the suburbs full of trees, the coast is completely industrialized. Landmark Tower is visible in the middle.









Anegasaki
On the opposite side of Tokyo Bay are still loads of oil tanks.









And night shots


----------



## Reverie (Nov 23, 2007)

Unsing said:


> More Tokyo aerial pics
> all from flickr


Cheat !! :tongue2: I'm kidding. Very nice pics !


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Belo Horizonte, Brazil


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

^Unreal density. Brazilian cities do it best.

Chicago:


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Lovely pix everyone, Tokyo, Bel Horizonte, Chicago, Athens, Moscow, Mexico City etc


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome Toronto in first pic ^^^^ :cheers:


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

SAMPA

**All Pics from Brazilian Forum**


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Sao Paulo-amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Bravo for Sao Paulo!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome Sao Paolo indeed ^^ :cheers:


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

I think *Shanghai* is the worlds most highrise city now, its got *4000* highrises over 400ft, half of them built in the last five years:

Thanx to Staff, www.imageshack.us










Charlie Xia, www.flickr.com,www.imageshack.us









www.imageshack.us









www.wikimedia.org









Shanghai suburbs

http://user.cs.tu-berlin.de/~bertramp


----------



## Sagasu (Oct 3, 2006)

^^ Tokyo (35 Millions), Saõ Paulo (22 Millions) ... :nuts:


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

Edit


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Sagasu said:


> ^^ Tokyo (35 Millions), Saõ Paulo (22 Millions) ... :nuts:


:yes:


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Sao Paulo is unreal too, amazing cities


----------



## espada89 (Jul 26, 2008)

how about the population of sao paolo only city itself?city of sao paolo has big land area right?i gues atleast those area viewing in those pics are still within sao paolo.no need to consider metro pop in this case.if u consider metro,its gona be too much huge area to fit with areal pic.have to be satellite pic or something.lol


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

More SAmpa:

**All Pics from Brazilian Forum**


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

espada89 said:


> how about the population of sao paolo only city itself?city of sao paolo has big land area right?i gues atleast those area viewing in those pics are still within sao paolo.no need to consider metro pop in this case.if u consider metro,its gona be too much huge area to fit with areal pic.have to be satellite pic or something.lol


The pics show only the city of SP, without the metropolitan region!

Population (only city): 11 million

Area: 1.522,986 km²


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

Some Really Big cities are missing (all taken from flickr)

Mumbay, 14.000.000









Djakarta, 14.000.000









Lagos, 13.000.000









Kolkata, 12.000.000









Delhi 12.000.000









and...I'd like to add some more, which are not megacities, but they are so nice from above!!!!:lol:

Bogotá









Caracas









Lima









Santiago


----------



## adiyon84 (Nov 14, 2006)

This is my home. Located in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. The growth city :banana:

edited by Taller, Better

I hate to delete photos but I went to the trouble last week of pm'ing you to 
request you edit and credit the photos, with no response. So, if you have
proper credits, please repost with them. ALL PHOTOS POSTED IN CITYSCAPES SECTION
MUST BE CREDITED


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Kuala Lumpur its a very nice city :cheers:


----------



## Raveolution (Jan 10, 2008)

diet_coke said:


> Nice collection
> Jakarta pics are amazing
> 
> :cheers:


LOL are you people joking? :bash::lol:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

adiyon84, who took the photos? Please credit them so I do not have to delete them.
Kimura, the top aerial photos need to be credited. 

PLEASE INCLUDE CREDITS WITH PHOTOS POSTED IN CITYSCAPES. THANK YOU.


----------

